# [hacking wep] aircrack && airodump

## ablyes

Hello everybody, 

I'm trying to hack my wifi's network at home using aircrack.

I've followed this tutorial : http://www.cr0.net:8040/code/network/aircrack/

I failed after one hour and half of aircrack examining the pcap file catched with airodump with my netgear wg511T.

I forced my network to communicate to listen and catch IVs. So i've not used aireplay.

After more than 500 000 ivs and 1h40 with aircrack, it did'nt find the key.

I think the probleme is my failure when i try this

```
# iwpriv wlan0 monitor_type 1 (hostap only)
```

I've tried mode in place of monitor_type but it failed again.

Knowing than the commands are :

```
Alternatively, if your driver is compatible with the wireless tools: 

# iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor

# iwconfig wlan0 channel <AP channel>

# iwpriv wlan0 monitor_type 1 (hostap only)

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# airodump wlan0 wlan.pcap

However, if you use a patched version of the Orinoco driver you must issue this command: 

# iwpriv eth0 monitor 1 <AP channel>
```

So where is the probleme ?

Thank you.

----------

## elvisthedj

Hey there..

Does your card have an actual driver, or do you use ndiswrapper (I know ndiswrapper can't do monitor mode)?  

Also, I hate to point you to another tutorial, but this is at least worth a look (flash walkthrough)

----------

## ablyes

hello,

excellent !! i succeed to crack it ! with about 500 M ivs last day ! 

my problem is the traffic, all what i done was with downloading ftp files to generate traffic.

the good think is to use aireplay as it used in the tutorial video.

this last does'nt work ! see the error plz :

```
This program only works with HostAP's wlan#ap interface.
```

i have an ath0 interface, atheros chip used with madwifi_g drivers.

what can i do to make it work ?

thanks

----------

## elvisthedj

What version do you have??

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> addenda 2005-03-20: the current aireplay beta now support single-NIC injection/monitor on prism2 (wlan-ng), atheros (madwifi) and prism54. It also implements KoreK's chopchop attack and arp-request forgery. Available here: aireplay-2.2 beta.
> 
> 

 

If you have that version, then perhaps your card isn't in monitor mode?

----------

## ablyes

yes you're right, can i patch like it's described ?

```
cd /usr/src

cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/madwifi co madwifi

cd madwifi

patch -Np1 -i ~/aireplay-2.2/patch/madwifi-20050309.patch.0.1

make

make install

modprobe ath_pci
```

Or it's better to unmerge madwifi and installer them using sources ?

----------

## ablyes

Okay les gas !

I find i nice tuto how to patch a source package  :Smile: 

http://www.madinux.org/patcher-un-package-source-et

and there was a problem, the same in http://www.netstumbler.org/archive/index.php/t-15394.html and the soluce was there  :Smile: 

----------

## elvisthedj

Glad everything works.. I'm considering getting a netgear (or anything that doesn't use this stupid broadcom chip!)

----------

## kwenspc

I've bougth a netgear WG511T yesterday and it works perfectly  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## baaldfg

I have a netgear WG511T myself

but since aireplay, airodump, aiforge are not in portage,

pl can someone explain to me how to install them anyway

Thx

----------

## Adrien

 *baaldfg wrote:*   

> I have a netgear WG511T myself
> 
> but since aireplay, airodump, aiforge are not in portage,
> 
> pl can someone explain to me how to install them anyway
> ...

 

```
# emerge aircrack
```

----------

